# What do you think of my voice?



## AliceKettle (Jun 15, 2014)

I just had a voice recital yesterday and sang Deh Vieni Non Tardar and Poor Wand'ring One. I for one hate my sound. I feel I sound nasally and whiny, but I worked so hard on both of those arias. I felt confident with Deh Vieni, but by the time I got to Poor Wand'ring One my throat felt so dry, even though I was constantly drinking water. I don't have the recording of Deh Vieni with me, but I have Poor Wand'ring One. I went a bit flat at one note, and my throat was so dry at the end that the last part sounds a little raspy, but what do you think?

[video] IMG_0051.MOV[/video]


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

The link is broken?


----------

